# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  graphiques avec python

## membreComplexe12

Bonsoir,

je suis nouveau sous python et j'essai de faire des choses similaires  ce que je faisais avant avec matlab.

Du coup, j'ai plusieurs questions  propos des figures

*1) la chose que j'essai de faire est un graphique qui serait dans une boucle "for" et qui ajouterait une nouvelle courbe + legend  chaque passage dans la boucle.*
voici ce que j'ai commenc  faire qui me semblait pas mal mais aprs avoir tourn en rond je n'ai pas trouv la solution aux multiples messages d'erreur que j'ai eu.


```

```

Pourriez vous s'il vous plait me dire comment modifier ce bout de code pour que a fonctionne ?
merci

*2) la deuxieme chose que j'essai de faire est exactement similaire sauf que j'aimerai afficher chaque courbe dans une fenetre diffrente et que je puisse les visualiser en mme temps en cliquant sur la fenetre. Je ne cherche pas  faire un subplot dans une mme fenetre mais bien de generer 8 fenetres.*

merci pour l'aide que vous pourrez me donner car l je suis pas mal en galre.

----------


## fred1599

Bonsoir,




> *1) la chose que j'essai de faire est un graphique qui serait dans une  boucle "for" et qui ajouterait une nouvelle courbe + legend  chaque  passage dans la boucle.*


Je n'ai pas vu vos messages d'erreur !

Peu importe, dirons-nous, pour afficher plusieurs courbes dans un mme axe, il faut faire appel plusieurs fois  la fonction plt.plot(...)



```

```

----------


## membreComplexe12

merci beaucoup mais par contre j'ai un petit problme avec la lgende encore (cf. PJ)
sais tu d'o cela vient ?
Pice jointe 143860

ce que j'aimerai aussi c'est pouvoir afficher plusieurs figures dans diverses fenetres (et pas dans une seule comme subplot)
pourrais tu me dire comment faire ?

en gnral, lorsque j'essai de faire ceci la deuxieme fenetre ne s'affiche que si j'ai ferm la premiere et ce n'est pas ce que je souhaite.
J'aimerais avoir 10 fenetres avec mes dix courbes que je peux manipuler individuellement

----------


## fred1599

Pour la lgende, essaie de mettre "ma lgende" entre crochets (dans une liste)



```
plt.legend([p], ["ma lgende"])
```




> ce que j'aimerai aussi c'est pouvoir afficher plusieurs figures dans diverses fenetres (et pas dans une seule comme subplot)
> pourrais tu me dire comment faire ?


La rponse est dans la question, en utilisant _subplot_.

Voici la section intressante dans la documentation -> Working with multiple figures and axes

----------


## membreComplexe12

- merci beaucoup pour ce lien, a rpond exactement  ce que je voulais faire  ::mouarf:: 
- par contre la modification que tu m'as demand sur la lgende fais qu'elle ne s'affiche pas (le petit cadre apparait mais pas le contenu...)

j'ai fais ceci qui est un peu mieux:

pLE11 = plt.plot(posX,LE11,'r-o',label="ma legende")

plt.legend(pLE11)

par contre a ne m'crit pas "ma lgende" mais :

line2D("ma lgende")....

le "line2D" devant le gne un peu  ::aie::

----------


## fred1599

Normalement dans ce cas, tu ne devrais pas avoir besoin d'arguments pour la mthode _legend_, tant donn que tu spcifies label prcdemment.



```
plt.legend()
```

Tout simplement, non?

----------


## membreComplexe12

> Normalement dans ce cas, tu ne devrais pas avoir besoin d'arguments pour la mthode _legend_, tant donn que tu spcifies label prcdemment.vais 
> 
> 
> ```
> plt.legend()
> ```
> 
> Tout simplement, non?


je vais regarder, je pense que je vais arriver  me dbrouiller  prsent. merci beaucoup

----------

